# New Title!!!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi won his AKC Rally Excellent class today with a score of 98 and high praise from the judge. (she said he "made her day!") That was our title leg, so he is now, Starborn Kodak Moment RE RL1x RL2:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Photos to follow... they got one of him kissing the judge... REALLY cute!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never doubted that boy! He is awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

congratulations!

when I told my breeder I wanted to do agility she said she never heard of a Havanese doing agility! I haven't started agility yet (want to get her obedience titles first) but you're just confirmed what I thought about havanese being superstars in agility! Congrats to you and your pup!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Kodi!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both of you are awesome.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahhh... Way to go, Kodi. Congratulations, Karen.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go team Kodi. Excellent work Karen. :whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

fantastic!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats to you and Kodi!!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Go Kodi and Karen :whoo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Job! That boy deserves a big present! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WAHoooooo CONGRATULATIONS Kodi and Karen you are an inspiration to all of us!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Karen! What an accomplishment! That takes teamwork!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Karen,

You must be thrilled! Who said kids get to have all the fun? Congrats to both of you.

Cindi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> congratulations!
> 
> when I told my breeder I wanted to do agility she said she never heard of a Havanese doing agility! I haven't started agility yet (want to get her obedience titles first) but you're just confirmed what I thought about havanese being superstars in agility! Congrats to you and your pup!


Thanks, but this was a rally obedience title.

But there are DEFINITELY Havs doing agility... At one point, our entire small dog agility class was Havanese. (two our not "playing" right now because of puppies in the family!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

waybrook said:


> Good Job! That boy deserves a big present! :biggrin1:


Thanks, Donna. At most AKC trials, the dogs that place get a toy. He's pretty funny. He DEFINITELY knows the difference between a roy he wins and one that is just given to him. He LOVES his prize toys!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! i have to say, I'm pretty proud of my little boy. Not only that he earned his title, but how he did it. He earned the highest individual AKC Rally title in less than one year, with a Q every time out, 7 first place finishes and two forth place finishes.

Now it's on to his combined tittle, the RAE, where he has to Q 10 times in both Advanced and Excellent at the same trial.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

:whoo: Awesome!!!!! Great job to both of you and we need pics please!! :whoo:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Very good job you two!!! I just sent my entries in for Rally Novice, we have a loooog way to catch up with you.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Yay!! Great job!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, Karen! I'm so happy for you and Kodi! you certainly earned your way!

I LOVE it that Kodi kissed the judge - and also, that he loves his prize toys!

Of course, I always have the highest expectations of you and Kodi, but - that makes no difference to the joy of doing so very, very well, and here's a HUGE hug for you, and a gentle stroking (or whatever Kodi likes), for him!

You certainly now have a lot to do for the NEXT Rally title! I know you and Kodi can do it!

Thanks for reporting, and I look forward to the pictures!

Sun, 6 May 2012 20:40:42 (PDT)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> :whoo: Awesome!!!!! Great job to both of you and we need pics please!! :whoo:


I'll put them up as soon as I get them from the photographer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> Very good job you two!!! I just sent my entries in for Rally Novice, we have a loooog way to catch up with you.


Yay!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

yay congrats


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kodi is a credit to you,can't wait to see the photos.Congratulations.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi and Karen - you ROCK! That is fantastic news. That is high praise coming from the judge, too!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! Where did the "Kodak Moment" part of his name come from? Rochester ny area is my hometown.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations you two!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen,
Congrats to you and Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You two are something else....Congratulations to you both, looking forward to more fun and titles from you two!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful news!!! Yay! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

What a winning team! All your hard work shows! Congrats!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance. What is "rally obedience" and how is it different that regular obedience? I competed in obedience trials with my dog when I was a teenager (back in the 80s) and now I'm doing obedience training with my new pup but I've never heard of Rally.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Way to go for sure, Karen. Kodi is a star!


Shirley H


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. What is "rally obedience" and how is it different that regular obedience? I competed in obedience trials with my dog when I was a teenager (back in the 80s) and now I'm doing obedience training with my new pup but I've never heard of Rally.


There are two venues for Rally Obedience. APDT, which was the first venue, and AKC, which followed about a year later. Both have been around for a long time now. In Rally, the judge sets a course with a number of different "stations". You heel your dog around the course, doing the movement asked for at each station.

There are 3 levels in each venue, Novice, Advanced and Excellent in AKC, and in APDT, it's Level 1, 2 and 3. APDT, is harder than AKC when you get past Novice/level 1. Kodi easily finished his Excellent title in AKC, and is not yet quite ready to compete at Level 3 in APDT.

You can go to either organization's web site to see what the specific signs are for each level. AKC originally added it to their line-up of performance events, thinking of it as an "introduction" to Rally. The interesting thing is, that some dogs do better in one venue, and other in the other. (some, of course, do well in both) There is a LOT of heeling in Rally, and some dogs don't like that. But at the same time, it's FUN heeling, because things are always changing, and there are always different things to do. I love it because when Kodi is really paying attention, it's like dancing with my dog!

Here is a video of Kodi doing APDT Level 2 (perfect score of 210):






I just realized that I didn't get any of his Excellent runs taped. That's too bad.

Oh well, this gives you an idea what Rally is about, anyway!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. I'm in Canada; i'll have to look into it and see if there is anything similar here. Very different from the obedience trials I remember! My pup is only 4 months old, but she's already passed her first level of obedience classes and learns really quickly, so can't wait to start some competitions.

The videos are awesome. I love how he just hops into heal position!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm in Canada; i'll have to look into it and see if there is anything similar here. Very different from the obedience trials I remember! My pup is only 4 months old, but she's already passed her first level of obedience classes and learns really quickly, so can't wait to start some competitions.
> 
> The videos are awesome. I love how he just hops into heal position!


I know CKC has a similar Rally program... we have a forum member who is involved in Rally in Canada. There are also APDT Rally events in Canada.

BTW, If you can find APDT trials near you, they also have a puppy division for dogs under 1 year of age. The puppy needs to be able to walk on a relatively loose leash, but heeling requirements are not as strict, the courses are much simpler than for older dogs, as well as shorter,... AND you can use food as a reward anywhere on the course. It's a wonderful intro to the competition ring for young dogs.

Glad you enjoyed the videos. Yeah, Kodi's "flying finishes" always get a laugh out of the crowd and at least a smile from the judge.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am a bit late to the party, but want to add my congratulations to Team Kodi and Karen! That is awesome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yay!!! Keep us posted!


I could just kick myself because I just found out today we could have attended a show this weekend but of course the I missed the entry date. So very few of these none CKC shows and I missed it...grrrr. This was a CARO show so no points that count, not sure if you have them in the states but I think you have an equivalent. Would have been such a great practice show.

CKC show though should be interesting, one is enough stress but I entered two home schooled so wish us luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> I could just kick myself because I just found out today we could have attended a show this weekend but of course the I missed the entry date. So very few of these none CKC shows and I missed it...grrrr. This was a CARO show so no points that count, not sure if you have them in the states but I think you have an equivalent. Would have been such a great practice show.
> 
> CKC show though should be interesting, one is enough stress but I entered two home schooled so wish us luck.


I don't know what CARO is... I don't think we have it around here. WE have sanctioned shows, AKC, APDT, And I forgot when I posted yesterday, UKC has a Rally-O program too. Then there are AKC "Matches" which are run like shows but don't count for points, so they are for practice, and then Show-and-Goes and Run-throughs that are put on by local training facilities. Our training place has Rally run-thoughs every Wed. AM, and every other Sun. Eve (The Sundays alternate with agility run-throughs)

We will be keeping our fingers crossed for you, and we want a full report plus videos after your trial!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats and I'm excited to see pics! (They haven't been posted yet, right?)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kalico said:


> Congrats and I'm excited to see pics! (They haven't been posted yet, right?)


Thanks! No, I haven't got them yet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I had promised I'd post Kodi's title photo from his Rally Excellent, and I got it today. So here he is! Shouldn't this be considered bribing the judge or something? Oh, I GUESS it's OK since it was AFTER his class!:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen, So glad this came up again as I missed it the first time WOW so glad for you! You both are a great team.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! He is SO much fun to work with!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

_Way to go Kodi (and Karen)!!! _


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Love, love, love the photo...Kodi is such a little charmer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo::clap2::cheer2: How exciting ! Love the kiss photo you guys work hard and deserve everything that you are accomplishing.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Bravo Kodi and Karen! Both of you are true champs!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

BRAVO!!! Well done.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Obviously Kodi did not read the rules..lol...love that photo~~! Congratulations to you both. :whoo:


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Big congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Smart boy, Kodi, you know who to kiss up to! LOL!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Congrats to you and Kodi , the wonder dog :whoo:*


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, Karen - I don't know about that - Kodi appears to be quite the little manipulator! :biggrin1: Of course, you know I am just kidding here! Such a great photo and your accomplishments are well deserved. Congratulations!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kodi you old charmer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yeah, Karen - I don't know about that - Kodi appears to be quite the little manipulator! :biggrin1: Of course, you know I am just kidding here! Such a great photo and your accomplishments are well deserved. Congratulations!


I have to admit, it's the first time I've ever had a judge ask for a kiss!!!ound:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen and Kodi--just great work as we knew you would both do! Many congratulations.

We had five x-pens set up for the club meeting and plenty of room for the dogs--waterproof tarps under each, plus enough room in our tiled bathrool for 6 dogs. No problem. However, today we are both saying we're WAY too old for this.


Keeper's Mom


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Way to go!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen and Kodi--just great work as we knew you would both do! Many congratulations.
> 
> We had five x-pens set up for the club meeting and plenty of room for the dogs--waterproof tarps under each, plus enough room in our tiled bathrool for 6 dogs. No problem. However, today we are both saying we're WAY too old for this.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


I agree! I am sure I'm way too old for that too!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh congratulations Karen and Kodi. both of you work so hard and have so much fun! adorable video and photo.


----------

